# Chessboxing



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.chessboxing.com/

Well, that is just, just, BRILLIANT. Think of how much fun this could be one night at the dojo...


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 9, 2007)

That is nuts... in a good way.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 9, 2007)

We've actually done something like that - TKD Chess.  You have 2 people playing chess, like they usually do.  You also have a much larger "chess board" set up on the grass or floor (we're usually outside) with people on each of the squares to match the pieces - we usually have paper hats or signs to identify the people as pieces.  The rules are the same, except that when one piece takes another, instead of following chess rules, the two people representing the pieces spar, and the winner takes the space.  It's a lot of fun - we usually do it at camp.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

Now that sounds like a lot of fun


----------

